
Videos for "Learn Enough Ruby to Be Dangerous" - mhartl
https://news.learnenough.com/learn-enough-ruby-to-be-dangerous-videos?
======
mhartl
These are the videos for _Learn Enough Ruby to Be Dangerous_ , an introduction
to Ruby that's designed as a complement to the _Ruby on Rails Tutorial_ (good
either before or after).

I generally recommend getting the videos bundled with the ebook, so that
you'll have them all forever, but an online version of the book is also
available for free here:

[https://www.learnenough.com/ruby-tutorial](https://www.learnenough.com/ruby-
tutorial)

Enjoy!

~~~
mikekij
Dr. Hartl, I'm so thankful for all of your ruby / rails tutorials. They were
literally transformational for me earlier in my career. Glad to see you
continuing to put out good content.

The supportive community around Rails made it my framework of choice. (That
and active directory!)

~~~
mhartl
Happy to hear it!

------
Raphmedia
Might want to reword that title to:

Videos for "Learn Enough Ruby to Be Dangerous"

------
RangerScience
I feel like there's an obvious joke here:

IRB> "some string"[/look a regex!/]

[https://xkcd.com/208/](https://xkcd.com/208/)

